# i want adivce



## aikedo-boy (Jan 15, 2003)

hi all,
how is evreybody?pals i have an exsam at 6/02 i'm white belt.i've been practicing aikido for 3 months till now.this will be my first examination.so i want to know what is the techniques for yellow and orange belt and how to get on the fear of this exsam?


----------



## MountainSage (Jan 15, 2003)

aikedo-boy,
Can't inform you about the skills for belt levels, but overcome fear is one of the point of testing.  The ability to control ones fear is central in any martial art.  I don't mean eliminate, there will always be some level of fear, it is your ability to deal with stress.  Good luck and give it your all!

Mountain Sage


----------



## Despairbear (Jan 16, 2003)

Relax, either you are ready or you are not. Training really hard in the last two weeks has never healped anyone. Rely on your skill and if you are ready you will pass. Only your sensei can juge if you are ready.


Despair Bear


----------



## tmanifold (Jan 17, 2003)

As a general rule the white to yellow belt progression is a fairly easy one. They want to see that you have made an effort to learn the techniques and understand some of the rules and traditions. Just relax, enjoy the moment and do your best. I have never seen anyone who made a decent effort fail a yellow belt test.

tony


----------



## Yari (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aikedo-boy _
> *hi all,
> how is evreybody?pals i have an exsam at 6/02 i'm white belt.i've been practicing aikido for 3 months till now.this will be my first examination.so i want to know what is the techniques for yellow and orange belt and how to get on the fear of this exsam? *



You're dojo should know this, and we can't anaswer since it's individual from dojo to dojo.

If you've worked truthfully on your techniques, there shouldn't be any problem.

Stay honest and keep your line straight, and it'll work out!

/Yari


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tmanifold _
> *As a general rule the white to yellow belt progression is a fairly easy one. They want to see that you have made an effort to learn the techniques and understand some of the rules and traditions. Just relax, enjoy the moment and do your best. I have never seen anyone who made a decent effort fail a yellow belt test.
> 
> tony *



I agree Yellow Belt tests are normally very easy to pass. Just relaz and try hard. You'll be fine.


----------

